# Mercian Audax



## garygkn (21 Apr 2010)

Hi, a Mercian Audax has clearance for 28c tyres with guards would this be ample for most audax riding or would a King of Mercia be better for rides of 100 miles max? I don't wish to carry camping gear etc so my first thoughts were with the Mercian Audax.


----------



## mercurykev (21 Apr 2010)

My audax bike runs 25mm tyres and it is comfortable for rides up to 600km. A lot of people I ride with use 23mm, so clearance for 28mm tyres would be fine.


----------



## boydj (21 Apr 2010)

I have a Mercian Audax - 1995 vintage. I put 25's on it and the front gets some rubbing from the mudguard under braking. I doubt if it could take 28's. I find the geometry to be closer to racing than touring, and the clearances are built for 23's which will be the standard delivered on the bike.


----------



## jimboalee (22 Apr 2010)

I Audax on 23mm Conti UltraGatorskins.

If a tyre is good enough for 1 mile down a road, it will be good enough for 200 in a day.

Unless it's completely worn treadless and you can see the canvas, in which case you would be a blinding fool to start an Audax on it.


----------



## Maverick75 (23 Apr 2010)

boydj said:


> I have a Mercian Audax - 1995 vintage. I put 25's on it and the front gets some rubbing from the mudguard under braking. I doubt if it could take 28's. I find the geometry to be closer to racing than touring, and the clearances are built for 23's which will be the standard delivered on the bike.



OTOH I have a Mercian Audax 2006 vintage and run 28's quite happily - Conti 4 seasons. The mudguards did require careful setting up and it does also need long drop brakes. Gives a very comfy ride if a little (but not much) slower. Edit: For the OP - I have found this to be a perfect audax bike up to 300km - over the next few weeks I'll find out what it is like over 400 and 600km. I also have a 1976 King of Mercia touring but haven't ridden that on an audax (yet) but its limited gearing would be a problem for me.


----------



## vernon (24 Apr 2010)

garygkn said:


> Hi, a Mercian Audax has clearance for 28c tyres with guards would this be ample for most audax riding or would a King of Mercia be better for rides of 100 miles max? I don't wish to carry camping gear etc so my first thoughts were with the Mercian Audax.



I tour and audax on 28mm tyres so I'd not worry about the adequacy of 28mm tyres for audaxing.


----------



## PpPete (25 Apr 2010)

Top tip ..... from the lofty heights of someone who has done precisely one 100k Audax:

Pick the lightest bike. And don't put any "luggage" on it. As the ride wears on you'll really feel the weight of a saddlebag full of those "just in case" items.


----------



## Maverick75 (25 Apr 2010)

porkypete said:


> Top tip ..... from the lofty heights of someone who has done precisely one 100k Audax:
> 
> Pick the lightest bike.



I'd always pick the most comfortable bike - you can live with discomfort on a 100km or even 200km but get beyond that and I'd always sacrifice speed for comfort.


----------

